# The Fascia thread



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Honey dues.

Its this safe?









_________________


----------



## TBM (Oct 13, 2016)

As long as there tied off to the house and not the scaff sure why not. Dumb why to do it IMO


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TBM said:


> As long as there tied off to the house and not the scaff sure why not. Dumb why to do it IMO


 Why is it dumb? It's my house. I'm going to bridge the scaffolding with planks. And you spelt "way" wrong. 

_________________


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Mike that ladder needs to be extended another 4" above the fascia. there are members that might turn you in to the authorities :whistling


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Safe enough for me! I have been on way worse. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Will a 16' fit on the roof? If so just use a ladder jack with adjustable legs on the ladder or a pivit.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

avenge said:


> Will a 16' fit on the roof? If so just use a ladder jack with adjustable legs on the ladder or a pivit.


 Just trying to get by with what I have. 

_________________


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Like a bull in a China shop..... damaged Palm tree...lol.

What are you doing PVC?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tom M said:


> Like a bull in a China shop..... damaged Palm tree...lol.
> 
> What are you doing PVC?


Not sure yet. Maybe Windsor one or Boral.

_________________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> Safe enough for me! I have been on way worse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I work on that ,,, easy peesy, I wouldn't even tie off and live to tell about it.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I work on that ,,, easy peesy, I wouldn't even tie off and live to tell about it.


Ya but Cali might trip wearing his flip flops. He should probably install guardrails and a safety net.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

....









_________________


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks the same....


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> Not sure yet. Maybe Windsor one or Boral.
> 
> _________________


Go Boral and don't look back. It holds paint well and stable. Down side is breathing it in. Very dusty.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Honey dues.
> 
> Its this safe?
> 
> ...


All that nonsense for facia? Good god man, half a day to set up 2 hours to do the work and another half a day to pack it up. 

I say you should be safe though


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's a boral job, don't carry a 16 footer in the middle...hit and run with ladders and picks...didn't feel froggy at all :whistling


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

What is boral? A fiber cement product?


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Oh, it looks like it's the truwood stuff. Sorry.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

A&E Exteriors said:


> All that nonsense for facia? Good god man, half a day to set up 2 hours to do the work and another half a day to pack it up.
> 
> I say you should be safe though




I'm by myself. 


_______________________
"Hindsight Specialist"
_________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

A&E Exteriors said:


> All that nonsense for facia? Good god man, half a day to set up 2 hours to do the work and another half a day to pack it up.
> 
> I say you should be safe though




A couple hours to set up is a small price to pay to be safe. I'm not concerned about the time. 

That can't be done very well off of ladders. The window situation and the depth of the eaves make it a *****. 

_______________________
"Hindsight Specialist"
_________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tom M said:


> Go Boral and don't look back. It holds paint well and stable. Down side is breathing it in. Very dusty.




That fascia that's existing is about 20 years old. It was just painted regular old spruce. 


_______________________
"Hindsight Specialist"
_________


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Got any blocking under the scaffold legs on the lawn?
Without blocking might wreck the lawn.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jlhaslip said:


> Got any blocking under the scaffold legs on the lawn?
> Without blocking might wreck the lawn.




Yes I put a peice of plywood under it. 


_______________________
"Hindsight Specialist"
_________


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Lettusbee said:


> What is boral? A fiber cement product?


Boral is fly ash. 

I'm using it in Highlands Ranch. Your welcome to stop by and take a look at how it works. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom M said:


> Go Boral and don't look back. It holds paint well and stable. Down side is breathing it in. Very dusty.


I use a TS and dust extractor. Mikes KS should handle Boral well.

Tom


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> A couple hours to set up is a small price to pay to be safe. I'm not concerned about the time.
> 
> That can't be done very well off of ladders. The window situation and the depth of the eaves make it a *****.
> 
> ...


A quikgrip clamp that can grab shingle and soffit is very helpful for solo fascia work. But you probably already knew that.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> Boral is fly ash.
> 
> I'm using it in Highlands Ranch. Your welcome to stop by and take a look at how it works.
> 
> Tom


I was in Littleton for a car show today. Woulda been easy from there. I'm gonna be working out on the lonesome prairie all week this week.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Lettusbee said:


> A quikgrip clamp that can grab shingle and soffit is very helpful for solo fascia work. But you probably already knew that.




No but I've been pondering a strategy. The clamp idea is probably what I'll use. Clamp it in the center.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> No but I've been pondering a strategy. The clamp idea is probably what I'll use. Clamp it in the center.


If I had to do it by myself I'd probably try a standoff on a ladder and adjustable legs with the clamp idea, lot of ladder moves though.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't know if that board is 45º or square butt? The way I would do it is. Hook the barge board with a tape measure and get a number to the center of the middle tail and make a mark,, or get a mark some where. Measure from the same end of the board alone the bottom or some where it will line up with the mark you already have. Shove the board in place line up your marks and hit it with the framing gun. If the corner is 45ºit's easy to get a number if it's butted you'll have to adjust for the butt.:whistling


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Yes I put a peice of plywood under it.
> 
> 
> _______________________
> ...


Isn't that going to bend your plastic grass?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

tjbnwi said:


> I use a TS and dust extractor. Mikes KS should handle Boral well.
> 
> Tom


I wrapped all of the framing on a screened in porch with it last year. I used the TS as well as every other tool. Routers...etc... after a while it was on everything. I used the air hose to keep blasting the saw clean.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Because I'm not replacing all the fascia and need to match it with the existing I belittle I'm going with Windsor One.









_________________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The cuts!









_________________


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Treat those end cuts. Looks like all one piece Fascia which is good. 16' runs?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tom M said:


> Treat those end cuts. Looks like all one piece Fascia which is good. 16' runs?


Yeppers!









_________________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

We have success!









_________________


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

So what did that job cost? Cali rates can't be cheap... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

overanalyze said:


> So what did that job cost? Cali rates can't be cheap...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


 Materials were 250 bucks. 

_________________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

If it weren't my house I'd probably charge about 2500 to 3k for that. 

_________________


----------

